# activation lock on iPhone 4



## naruto321 (Oct 3, 2013)

i bought used iPhone 4. i don't know the guy and where he lives. after i came home i restored it. now it asks me for activation apple id. i tried to use my apple id but it didn't work.:angry::facepalm: i looked for the seller but i couldn't find him. now i don't know what i should do. can someone help me activate my iPhone.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The old owner I believe needs to deactivate the device on his Apple account for you to use yours.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

There is nothing you can do to get around this. 

The owner has to log into the device with his Apple ID and then log out of the phone to remove this function. Then you reset the device and log in with your own ID and it provides you the same protections.

This is to prevent stolen devices from being activated. There is no way to remove this remotely other than the person you bought it from giving you their ID and Password. They cannot log into their Apple Account to do it remotely either it has to be done directly on the phone itself.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try a recovery. 

If you can't update or restore your iOS device


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

sobeit said:


> try a recovery.
> 
> If you can't update or restore your iOS device


This will not work. Activation Lock persists through Recovery, if it were that simple to get past... that is what the crooks would do.

When an a Apple Device running a version of iOS that has Activation lock is first turned on, it "Phones Home" and says "is this device ID Activation Locked?" if the Apple Servers reply "Yes" then it presents the Login and will not progress through to the OS until you enter the ID and Password. 

No matter how many times you erase it or anything else, its first step will always be to "Phone Home" and check for an activation lock.

We all need to prepare ourselves for this because shortly this type of protection is going to be mandated by LAW for all Cell Phone providers (In the USA at least). So buying used devices is going to become very complicated.....


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

MartyF81 said:


> This will not work. Activation Lock persists through Recovery, if it were that simple to get past... that is what the crooks would do.
> 
> When an a Apple Device running a version of iOS that has Activation lock is first turned on, it "Phones Home" and says "is this device ID Activation Locked?" if the Apple Servers reply "Yes" then it presents the Login and will not progress through to the OS until you enter the ID and Password.
> 
> ...


the link I posted came from where the person had asked a similar question and it supposedly worked. but I went back and reread it and you are right, the id was already remove from the icloud. I guess I better find me a dr pepper so I can read.


----------

